# muscle twitching (everywhere)



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

For the past 6 or so months, I've been having muscle twitching all over my body, and its almost constant. I've gotten use to it, but it still is pretty annoying. My doctor says its just from anxiety (which was a relief). Anyone else have these crazy muscle twitching/spasms.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That's been happening to me for my entire life, in various places. It was never painful, or frequent enough for me to ask a doctor about it. Considering I've always experienced it, I never found it that odd.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Could be anxiety, could be Benign Fasciculation Syndrome. http://www.nextination.com/aboutbfs/faqgeneral.htm


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yup, i've had this since i was 15 or so. I think it's BFS.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I think it might be because of Seroquel. I was reading the reviews for Seroquel on askapatient site or whatever its called. Several of the people said it caused them weird twitching/involuntary movements. Any you guys/gals on Seroquel too?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I get this alot especially on my legs and arms I think it's due cause I'm anxious and paranoid mostly all the time. :/


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

I get muscle twitching/spasms also. It's more annoying
than anything. XD I get spasms/twitches in my arm,
face,and stomach. The only medication I take is for
my thyroid (Levothyroxine), I don't believe its the culprit. 
I think it's the anxiety, unfortunately. X.X


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i get this now and again in random places, ive come to the conclusion its just anxiety. Can be annoying and embarrasing if it affects your facial muscles especially. I read somewhere seroquel can cause these symptoms and tardive dyskinesia in high doses.


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

I usually get them when my sleeping cycle has changed and/or from lack of sleep.


----------



## finch (Jun 6, 2011)

it started on my face first, around my eye, then when i smiled, i thought it was normal, then my hands and arms start... bah.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't get it all the time, but it will turn up every now and then, and then only in a specific place. Recently it was this one spot on my arm.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean bro.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

When I get really anxious my lips twitch. -_- It's horribly embarrassing!!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah I have BFS, but it's not constant, just random throughout the day, although sometimes it lasts two days etc. Annoying.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I stopped taking Seroquel and alot of the muscle twitching has gone away. It hasn't stopped completely, but alot less than before.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Guys, all anxiety related. I figured out mine was anxiety and it all went away.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah I don't think mine is anxiety related, I've had it since I was born (or at least the age I can remember) and I sure didn't have anxiety back then!


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

I get muscle twitches a lot in my legs and feet


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

It is anexity trust me. I have had abunch of weird anexity symptoms the past 3 years . I've had alot of sleepless nights because of it. I know how you feel


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

Usually I get random spasms often under my left eye when I'm not getting enough sleep. I think if you get a good sleep, most of them go away as anxiety decreases when your well rested.


----------



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

I think it is because I don't exercise/ stretch enough


----------



## Medstudent2012 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Twitches*

I've had twitches on my left side, where my pec muscle starts. It's always in the same place. Usually went away after a short time. Well last time it lasted over 3 days. It worried me. But studying medicine makes you a bit of a hypochondriac. Every med student thinks they're dying of something. The mind is a powerful thing. I've done some homework and found a way to rid myself of twitches when they occur. 1) limit your sodium intake. Your body uses potassium stores keeps sodium in check. 2) buy a magnesium calcium zinc supplement. Not too strong, something you can take 2-3 times daily. 3) eat potassium rich foods. Lots of leafy greens, fresh fruit, etc. It may take a few days for levels to build up but it should help. And your chances that it is ALS is infinitesimal, it's a VERY rare disease. It would be like wining a lottery you don't want to win. A very long shot. Hope this helps.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes had some this week again although not for the whole day or anything. 100% due to anxiety. I have them a lot less than I used to because I deal with my anxiety better now.


----------



## Jpalac21 (Aug 3, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Yes had some this week again although not for the whole day or anything. 100% due to anxiety. I have them a lot less than I used to because I deal with my anxiety better now.


How do you deal with it? Yeah some twitiching happens to me too on the left side in the upper side of my lips


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

AprilEthereal said:


> For the past 6 or so months, I've been having muscle twitching all over my body, and its almost constant. I've gotten use to it, but it still is pretty annoying. My doctor says its just from anxiety (which was a relief). Anyone else have these crazy muscle twitching/spasms.


 This happens to me sometimes but I have epilepsy so I kind of figure maybe that has something to do with it.

A lot of doctors are lazy and don't care about their patients. When you tell them about something they have no idea about they will sometimes just make something up. You'll be lucky if they're honest with you and tell you they have no idea what's wrong with you.


----------



## Sheridan22 (Aug 4, 2012)

In my legs-all the time, esp. when stressed. I take potassium supplements. Or you could eat a banana. Which has helped


----------



## Buddy900 (Apr 9, 2012)

Recently, the lower eyelid on my right eye has started twitching and has been doing so for about 3 months. I got it checked out and concluded that it's either tiredness or stress (or both).


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Jpalac21 said:


> How do you deal with it? Yeah some twitiching happens to me too on the left side in the upper side of my lips


Id assume if it is happening you need to do something to calm down.

If it helps it wasnt something i had no control over physically. I had control over the action kind of , but I could not resist doing it. Like OCD perhaps? It was like if I dont do this I will not be conformable. I wont be able to relax. Maybe you need to try to control the impulse. You could actually hold your lips to stop it. ?


----------

